# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  طریقه خواندن فیزیولوژی!

## Dr.med96

سلام دوستان دو جلد کتاب گایتون خیلی زیاده چه جوری بخونم که هم با نمره خوب پاس کنم هم برای علوم پایه به دردم بخوره؟

----------


## Mr.Hosein

سلام
برای امتحان کلاسی بستگی به استادش داره که نظرش چی باشه...اما معمولا با دانشجوی پزشکی کنار میان...شما از ترم بالایی ها در موردش سوال کنید...
در مورد مطالعه هم هر کسی روش خودشو داره...بهتره با کلاس جلو برید و درس هر روز رو همون روز خلاصه برداری کنید...

اگه شما بخوای واسه علوم پایه از روی رفرنس ها بخونی با حداقل11-12هزار صفحه مواجه میشی!!(مگر بخوای رتبه بیاری)
برای علوم پایه به نظر من سراغ گایتون نری بهتره,اکثرا پاس میشن و فقط یه وحشت ایجاد میکنن برای این ازمون,شما از درسنامه بخونی بهتره وقتم کم نمیاری...اگه جایی گیر کردی یا خواستی بیشتر بدونی بیشتر سراغ شکل ها و توضیحاتشون برو نه همه ی مطالب...
در کنارش خود فیزیولوژی بحث های پیچیده فرار زیاد داره,شما میتونی وقتتو روی درس های دیگه که بهتر بازده میده و حجم کم تری هم داره,بذاری...برای مثال بهداشت و یا روانشناسی که راحت میتونی ازش نمره بیاری...

----------


## zizo

> سلام دوستان دو جلد کتاب گایتون خیلی زیاده چه جوری بخونم که هم با نمره خوب پاس کنم هم برای علوم پایه به دردم بخوره؟


نه برای نمره ی خوب ونه برای علوم پایه نیازی نیست گایتون بخونی
ولی اگه خواستی در طول ترم بخونی...حالا شده برای دل خودت
توصیه میشه اول استاد درس بده بعد مطلب رو بخونی، مخصوصا قلب و تنفس که خود کتاب رو باید چندبار بخونی تا متوجه شی
اون جاهایی که کلینیکاله رو خیلی خوب یاد بگیر.مثلا نوار قلب، تو فیزیوپاتولوژی دوباره تکرار میشه و تا اخر عمر شما رو ول نمیکنه
باید یاد بگیری مطالب رو به هم ارتباط بدی
مثلا فصل یک که یاد گرفتی کانال چیه، حالا سدیمی پتاسیمی یا پمپ یا ...، باید بتونی توی همه ی فصل های دیگه ازش استفاده کنی.مثلا قلب که میخونی باید هر جای نمودار رو بدونی چه دریچه ای بازه، یا عصب همین طور.تحریک گیرنده که اتفاق می افته کانال ها چه شکلی میشن و...
پس این شکلی نیست که فصل یک رو یاد گرفتی باهاش خدافظی کنی تا اخر دوتا کتاب، نه باید به هم ربط بدی
اونجاهایی که عدد مهم داره که معمولا تو ازمایش ها بعدا گریبانت رو میگیرن رو هم یاد بگیر،البته خیلی ها رو تو بیوشیمی دوباره میگن
یه سری فصل ها و مطالب هم هستن که تو فیزیو عملی نیاز میشین، مثلا تشریح قورباغه اگه داشته باشین،باید داستان های قلب یادتون باشه، الکترود وصل میکنن بهش و باید نوارش رو بخونید، پس اینا رو بیشتر و دقیق تر بخونید

----------


## B_m10m_O

> نه برای نمره ی خوب ونه برای علوم پایه نیازی نیست گایتون بخونی
> ولی اگه خواستی در طول ترم بخونی...حالا شده برای دل خودت
> توصیه میشه اول استاد درس بده بعد مطلب رو بخونی، مخصوصا قلب و تنفس که خود کتاب رو باید چندبار بخونی تا متوجه شی
> اون جاهایی که کلینیکاله رو خیلی خوب یاد بگیر.مثلا نوار قلب، تو فیزیوپاتولوژی دوباره تکرار میشه و تا اخر عمر شما رو ول نمیکنه
> باید یاد بگیری مطالب رو به هم ارتباط بدی
> مثلا فصل یک که یاد گرفتی کانال چیه، حالا سدیمی پتاسیمی یا پمپ یا ...، باید بتونی توی همه ی فصل های دیگه ازش استفاده کنی.مثلا قلب که میخونی باید هر جای نمودار رو بدونی چه دریچه ای بازه، یا عصب همین طور.تحریک گیرنده که اتفاق می افته کانال ها چه شکلی میشن و...
> پس این شکلی نیست که فصل یک رو یاد گرفتی باهاش خدافظی کنی تا اخر دوتا کتاب، نه باید به هم ربط بدی
> اونجاهایی که عدد مهم داره که معمولا تو ازمایش ها بعدا گریبانت رو میگیرن رو هم یاد بگیر،البته خیلی ها رو تو بیوشیمی دوباره میگن
> یه سری فصل ها و مطالب هم هستن که تو فیزیو عملی نیاز میشین، مثلا تشریح قورباغه اگه داشته باشین،باید داستان های قلب یادتون باشه، الکترود وصل میکنن بهش و باید نوارش رو بخونید، پس اینا رو بیشتر و دقیق تر بخونید


ببخشيد، ميتونيد يه كم در مورد بيوشيمي هم توضيح بدين! چقدر مهمه، چقدر بخونيم و ...؟

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام دوستان دو جلد کتاب گایتون خیلی زیاده چه جوری بخونم که هم با نمره خوب پاس کنم هم برای علوم پایه به دردم بخوره؟


اولا دو جلد رو تو دو ترم میخونی تو 8 واحد
به استادش بستگی داره چجوری بخونی
درس شیرین و آسونیه بخصوص اگر استادش هم خوب باشه
ما که ی دور روخوانی میکردیم تموم میشد می رفت نهایتا ی بار هم رفع اشکال میکردیم از همدیگه یا استاد
جزوه از کتاب بهتره شک نکن
+برا علوم پایه مجدد درسنامه میخونی به وقتش مثلا سیب سبز فکر نکن از الان بخونی یادت میمونه

----------


## zizo

> ببخشيد، ميتونيد يه كم در مورد بيوشيمي هم توضيح بدين! چقدر مهمه، چقدر بخونيم و ...؟


میشه  گفت درسیه که تقریبا کسی جدیش نمیگیره، مشهوره به اینکه شب امتحان و جهت پاس شدن باید خونده شه
شش واحده.دو واحد بیو یک
سه تا بیو دو
یک واحد عملی
عملی راحته.معمولا ازمایش های تشخیص قند و پروتئین و ... در پلاسما و این حرفاست.عدداش مهمه، پس فردا ازمایش میدن دستتون زشته بلد نباشین تفسیر کنید
بیو یک هم ساختار های مختلفه معمولا.ویتامین و قند و پروتئین.انواعش، اتم های تشکیل دهنده اش، یک سری نکات بالینی رو میگن.بافر و محلول ها هم داره
اکثرا اساتید جزوه میگن و از جزوه هم سوال میدن(حقیقتا سخت و زیاده، امکان نداره همش یادتون بمونه)
بیو دو راجع به متابولیسم های همین موارد بالاست.پر از چرخه و انزیمه که باز هم حفظ کردنش پدر در میاره و روز بعد از امتحان هم از حافظه میره :Yahoo (94): 
در کل درس مهمیه نسبتا، واحدش زیاده تو علوم پایه هم که هست ولی وقت زیادی نمیخواد صرفش کرده، میشه گفت شب امتحان کفایت میکنه

----------


## hossein-73

سلام
دو راه در پيش داري
اولين راه اينه كه مثل اكثر دانشجويان پزشكي از روي جزوه و شب امتحاني و ..اينا بخوني كه نتيجش ميشه ايني كه تو جامعه ميبيني . دنبال پول و پرستيژ و اين چيزا هستن و در نهايت ميشن مثل عالم بي عمل زنبور بي عسل
نه به درد پيشبرد علم ميخورند نه مردم...حقيقتا هيچي بارشون نيست..پرستار ها عملا بيشتر از اونا بلدن

دومين راه اينه كه دروس رو خوب از روي كتاب بخوني و عشق به مطالعه و يادگيري علم داشته باشي
كه اين نمونه انسان ها خيلي كم هستن
و در حقيقت اينا هستند كه باعث پيشرفت در علم ميشن و راحت بگم داراي ارزش هستند
در ضمن براي يه پزشك فيزيولوژي و بيوشيمي و آناتومي حرف اولو ميزنه ..خوب بايد بلد باشيد

اينايي كه گفتم حقيقت هايي هست كه در جامعه امروز به وفور ديده ميشه
لطفا خودمون رو لااقل گول نزنيم با توجيه هاي بي مورد

همين

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

تقریبا همه رو دوستان گفتن :Yahoo (94): 
منم فقط تجربه خودمو میگم .. من کلا از اول اکثر درس ها رو با رفرنس خوندم.. گایتون هم دو جلدشو خوندم.. بستگی به خودت داره
رفرنس خوندن هم راه داره .. باید سعی کنی مطالب اصلی رو بخونید نه مطالب اضافه..
ولی برا علوم پایه کلا قضیه فرق میکنه .. اونجا فقط یه خلاصه گایتون + میر یا سیب سبز می خونید.. دگ کسی گایتون رو نمی خونه

----------


## zizo

> سلام
> دو راه در پيش داري
> اولين راه اينه كه مثل اكثر دانشجويان پزشكي از روي جزوه و شب امتحاني و ..اينا بخوني كه نتيجش ميشه ايني كه تو جامعه ميبيني . دنبال پول و پرستيژ و اين چيزا هستن و در نهايت ميشن مثل عالم بي عمل زنبور بي عسل
> نه به درد پيشبرد علم ميخورند نه مردم...حقيقتا هيچي بارشون نيست..پرستار ها عملا بيشتر از اونا بلدن
> 
> دومين راه اينه كه دروس رو خوب از روي كتاب بخوني و عشق به مطالعه و يادگيري علم داشته باشي
> كه اين نمونه انسان ها خيلي كم هستن
> و در حقيقت اينا هستند كه باعث پيشرفت در علم ميشن و راحت بگم داراي ارزش هستند
> در ضمن براي يه پزشك فيزيولوژي و بيوشيمي و آناتومي حرف اولو ميزنه ..خوب بايد بلد باشيد
> ...


اقا من نمیدونم شما رشته تون چیه ولی حرفتون منطقی نیست.یه نگاه به هارپر بندازین متوجه میشین که این کتاب اصلا خوندنی نیست.خود استاد همه ی مطالب رو به دقت بلد نیست، در بعضی جاها تسلط داره، دانشجو که بماند
هییییچ نیازی نیست که شما برای همه ی درس ها رفرنس بخونید.بله درسی مثل اناتومی یا فیزیولوژی استثنا هستن.اینا خیلی مهمن و تا اخر گریبان گیر ما
ولی بیوشیمی اصلا و ابدا نیازی به رفرنس نداره.90 درصد مطالبش دیگه به دردما نمیخوره مگر بخوایم کار تحقیقی یا ازمایشگاهی انجام بدیم
برای پزشک خوب شدن نیاز نیست شما پژوهشگر خوب باشین.اون پژوهشگر و محققه که اینقدر به دنبال مطالب "مربوط" به پروژه اش هست
برای پزشک خوب شدن شما باید مطالب "کاربردی" و "اصلی" رو عالی بلد باشین، انسان شریفی باشید، با علاقه وارد رشته تون شده باشید،نحوه ی برخورد با ادم هارو بلد باشید و ...
به علاوه وقتی وارد رشته بشین متوجه میشین که "نمیشه"برای همه ی درس ها رفرنس خوند، زمان اجازه نمیدهد :Yahoo (94):

----------

